# how bad is hair loss on tren?



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

ive done gear for a few years now, mainly just test, up to about 750mg, and as long as 6 months before! my hairlines taken a bit of a beating because of it.

ive just recently started a new cycle and will be blast/cruising untill next year, at the moment im on prop/NPP, i will cruise for 6 weeks after, then do another blast, was thinking test at about 1g, masteron enanthate at about 500mg a week.

ive never used tren but would love to, is it a LOT worse than test in regards to hair loss?

was only going to use it at 75mg EOD, maybe even less, would 50mg EOD have any effect?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

** i do know masterons known for it aswell btw just heard that trens shockingly bad....


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

have ran tren with no hair loss problems at all, the only side was the night sweats,


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

I'm prone mate and when I cycle I use Tren ( always acetate though) and i'm fine funny enough.

It causes more gyno issues and aggresion with me


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

cheers lads.

anyone used tren at only 50mg EOD with any results?


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

used it @ 100mg EOD alongside winstrol

hair thinned dramatically, however as soon as i stopped use it thickened back up:confused1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have used it on and off for a while and noticed nohar sides , however i have thick longish hair and all males on both sides of famly have had hair at late life so may be lucky


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

well my hair isnt awful its just recieded a fair bit, i can live with it tho, just heard that tren is worst for it, which is why i was going to do 50mg EOD but if its pointless at less that 75mg EOD then i'll just have to up it


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

shave it off and then no worries :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

Low doses "seem" to work for me mate... I'd try it out and see

I've done 75mg/every 3 days and that was fine with ME.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

ye i'll give the low dose a crack mate,

and JC im not ready for that yet lol


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

just jokin bud 

hang onto for aslong as you can..

nandrolones supposed to be light on hairloss compared to others i think i can remember reading somewhere


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm using a Tri-Tren at 360mg pw and am now into week 6 with no signs of hairloss.

It has made me very touchy, grumpy and obnoxious.

Also the sweats and breathlessness are unbelieveable, when i'm showing the lady some love the sweat literally runs off me and it takes ages for me to catch my breath.

I'd say 75% of the time i've got a slight sweat on!

The plus sides are that i'm really aggressive when training, my lifts have shot up, i'm noticing added size with fat loss and vascularity.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jjmac said:


> how bad is hair loss on tren?


not affected me - look


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Didnt notice but 3 weeks after cycle ended i am shedding like crazy, i run my fingers through my hair and tons of it come out:confused1: Hoping its just a shedding phase and will grow back:rockon:

Oh it was tren e 300mg per week


----------



## viciousvinny (Sep 6, 2010)

when you say tren e 300, do you mean the mix of tren e 100mg/test 200mg, at 3 ml once a week, what pct did you use?


----------

